# هندسه طيران امبابه



## eng-sphinx (3 سبتمبر 2009)

انا سعيد جدا لانضمامى ليكم .....
كنت عايز مساعده من اى شخص فى مهد هندسه طيران امبابه بمصر .....
انا لسه مخلص ثانويه عامه بجموع 92.5% وكنت عايز اخش هندسه طيران امبابه.....
بس مقلق منها بسبب الكلام اللى بسمعه....انها صعبه ومش قد كدا وملهاش مستقبل هنا فى مصر 

انا بس عايز اعرف ايه رأيكم فيها وهل المعهد دا دراسته صعبه ولا لا وممكن اجيب تقديرات ؟؟
وايه احسن قسم فيها من حيث سوق العمل هنا فى مصر ؟؟؟ 
وبالنسبه للكورسات هل الدراسه محتاجه كورسات ؟؟؟ والكورس بكام ؟؟ولازم الكورس دا عشان اعدى فى الماده ولا عادى ؟؟

الف شكر على سعه الصدر .......ويارب تردم عليا بسرعه عشان التقديم 
رمضان كريم


----------



## eng-sphinx (4 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجوكم يا جماعه حد يرد عليا


----------



## ali weka (7 سبتمبر 2009)

ازيك يا بشمهندس 
انا زيك لسه مخلص ثانوي والحمد لله قدمت في معهد هندسه وتكنولوجيا الطيران بامبابه ورايح اعدادي
والاقسام اللي فيه هي 
1.هندسه طيران 
2.اتصالات
3.ميكانيكا 
4.مدني 
5.عماره
6.كهرباء
والمصاريف 11000 وشويه فكه وانته قلت مجموعك 92.5 وكده هتاخد خصم20% يعني المصاريف هتكون 9000 وشويه فكه وده حكومي 

انا ممكن اقولك علي اللي انته عايزه 
بس انا مبادخلش كتير هنا ممكن تكلمني علي الايمال [email protected]
علي العموم انا علي 
وكل سنه وانته طيب وكل الموجودين


----------



## ali weka (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اه وده موقع المعهد 
http://www.ncato.org/arabic/iaet/index.asp


----------



## hanielgharbawy (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بص يا سفنكس
انا هانى الغرباوى 
كنت اقوم بتدريس كورس الفيزياء لمدة ثلاث اعوام من 2005 - 2008
وبعدين انشغلت فى انهاء الماجستير الخاص بى وان شاء الله راجع تانى
حتى ورق الفيزياء عليه اسمى لحد النهارده
المصاريف 10000 جنيه مصرى تقريبا
التخصص بعد متخلص اعدادى
التخصصات هى 
1.هندسه طيران 
2.اتصالات
3.ميكانيكا 
4.مدني 
5.عماره
6.كهرباء
او ما تبدأ الدراسة تروح انتا وزمايللك تاخد كورسات
عند م هانى الغرباوى فيزياء
م محمد جمال رياضه
وتذاكر الكورسات اول باول
انا رقمى 0125675155
وايميلى [email protected]


----------



## أمير صبحي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

hanielgharbawy قال:


> بص يا سفنكس
> انا هانى الغرباوى
> كنت اقوم بتدريس كورس الفيزياء لمدة ثلاث اعوام من 2005 - 2008
> وبعدين انشغلت فى انهاء الماجستير الخاص بى وان شاء الله راجع تانى
> ...







السلام عليكم ..


بدون شك كل ما تقدمت به حضرتك هو مرفوض شكلا ً وموضوعا 


اولا ً  : طبقا ً لشروط المنتدى فإنه يُمنع إضافة وسائل إتصال خارجية كأرقام التليفونات والإيميل .


ثانيا ً : الدعوة الى أخذ الدروس الخاصة ولا سيما فى الجامعة هى بداية تعطيل للفكر وقتل موهبة التفكير

 لدى الطالب العملي والذى هو بصيص أمل وطنه للنهوض من نكبتنا العلمية - إن كُتب لنا النهوض -

وخاصة أنك تُخاطب طلاب لم يُجربوا المادة من قبل وتدعوهم أنت الى معونة الدرس الخصوصي قبل

 أدنى إجتهاد تطلبه منهم فى التحصيل العلمي ..

طبعاً شئ يدعو للإذدراء الفكري بأبشع صورة .


ثالثاً : أن تصدر هذه الدعوة من أحد أعضاء هيئة التدريس بنفسه !! ..فهذا يدعونا لأن نطمئن لأن المجتمع

 الجامعي فى طريقة لإنحدار فكري وعلمي غير مسبوق .


شكراً جزيلا ً لسمو الهدف والمقصد 




​


----------



## comondan (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا محمد من الاسكندرية خريج معهد دون بوسكو الفنى الايطالى بتقدير امتياز و مجموع 90% وكنت اسال عن امكانية الالتحاق بمعهد هندسة الطيران بامبابة علما بان شهادتى اجنبيى و معتمدة بختم الاتحاد الاوروبى ووزارة التعليم الايطالية اجو الافاده اذا سمحتم و شكرا


----------



## محمد محمد عيدالله (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا :محمد محمد عبدالله 
انا لسة مخلص ثانوية عامة وكنت عايز استفسر عن معهد هندسة الطيران فى امبابة 
هل الدراسة فى صعبة بمعنى هل من الممكن ان الطالب المتوسط يعدى فى بتقدير كويس ولا من الصعب 
وكنت عايز استفسر عن حاجة كمان 
فى ناس بتقولى ان التخصصات الى فى على حسب التقدير الى انا هاجيبو فى اعدادى 
ولو ماجبتش تقدير ماينفعش انى ادخل ميكانيكا او قصم تانى يأهلنى فيما بعد انى اطلع مهندس طيران 
او ممكن اشتغل فى بناء المطارات وتصميمها ومليش دعوة بالهندسة بتاعت الطيران نفسو 
ارجو الرد عليا لحسن هزعل منكو واللهى بجد انا محتار 
وياريت المعلومات تكون اكيدة 100%


----------



## eng_mahmoud (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس محمود خريج المعهد 2005
واشتغلت معيد فيه لمده سنتين
والان مهندس طيران في احدى الشركات الطيران

اللي عاوز اقوله متسمعش كلام الناس اللي بيدي دروس لاني انا الحمدلله اتخرجت بتقدير جيدجدا ومن غير ولا درس المعهد مبيسمحش للحد باعطاء الدروس 
الاخ اللي بيقول انه بيدي درس انطرد من المعهد 
نصيحه للي عاوز يدخل المعهد يركز كويس في دراسته وهيه اكيد متعبه وانت هتجيب تقدير كويس
وبعد الخمس سنين محتاج 18 شهر تظبط نفسك فيهم كتدريب يعني وبعد كده هتلاقي وظايف كتير


----------



## shawki304 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمه فى هذا الموضوع 
ويسعدنى الإنضمام اليكم 
انا مهندس احمد شوقى خريج معهد امبابا 2006
لكن للاسف مش عراف اخد الوزاوت حتى الان وبالتالى لم احصل على وظيفه فى الطيران حتى يومنا هذا
اسال الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## محمد رمضان الشناوى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا محمد الشناوي خريج معهد الطيران2008قسم هندسه الطيران ولكن للاسف انا لسه مشتغلتش لغايه دلوقتي وللاسف انا مش عارف اخد الوزاوت اللي يمكن بعدها اشتغل ياريت لو حد يعرف اي اخبار عنه ياريت يعرفني ونصيحتي لاي حد هنا انه ميدخلش المعهد ده وهو عشمان انه هيشتغل يعني


----------



## eng mohamed morsy (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

انا المهندس / محمد 


معيد بمعهد هندسة طيران امبابة

لو في اي استفسار عن المعهد او نظام الدراسة او التخصصات الموجودة بالمعهد 

يمكن الاتصال عن طريق الايميل [email protected]


----------



## MHZAWAD (17 سبتمبر 2009)

انا عايز اقول لطلبة البكالوريوس محدش يخد مشروع مع حد برة المعهد الا اما يتاكد مه


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*استفسار*

 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخواني هل الطالب المتوسط با مكانه ان يمشي في معهد الطيران وماذا عن اختيار القسم بعد السنه الاعداديه هل بامكاني ادرس في المجال الذي اريد وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng mohamed morsy (27 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم
الللي محتاج اي معلومة او مساعدة عن معهد هندسة طيران امبابة
ممكن يكلمني على 0191365605
*​


----------



## omnia s (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الدراسه فى المعهد كويسه مش صعبه مش محتاجه تاخد كورسات المهم ان يكون حضورك كويس وبتحضر محاضرات ولكل مجتهد نصيب 
وشكرا


----------



## ali weka (19 يوليو 2012)

لو في حد محتاج اي معلومات واي اي بيانات دا الميل بتاعي
[email protected]


----------

